# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Vietmy Tourist

## yeuhanoi

*Địa chỉ:* 06 Nguyễn Ngọc Nại, Quận Thanh Xuân
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : 04 35666941
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

Vietmytourist chuyên tổ chức các tour nước ngoài , thị trường chính các tour Mỹ thăm thân , Âu , Úc, Á  ...cho cá nhân và đoàn thể, tổ chức công đoàn.
Thành lập khá muộn so với nhiều công ty du lịch có thương hiệu hiện nay tại Việt Nam, nhưng niềm khát khao cho cái tên Vietmytourist được khẳng định trên thương trường ngày nay đã thể hiện bởi nó đã được rất nhiều người biết đến và quen thuộc, đặc biệt là giới doanh nhân.

----------

